# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  TRANSLATE THIS

## sport_57

Do you understand what I write to you? It seems to me your translator there is not translating what I say to you correctly? 
what is your email address so I can send you photos as you requested?

----------


## Lampada

Are you studying Russian?
We are not translation service.

----------


## sport_57

the name of this forum group is TRANSLATE THIS so thats what its for to help translate  things like what I posted

----------

